# whood a thunk it?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now ask yourself why Obama was so happy about what was happening in Egypt. I think anyone with an IQ over 50 had that all figured out a long time ago. So would not checking out the rebels in Libya have been a better first move than attacking their government forces? It was sort of a back stab considering that Obama's mentor (pastor) was a good friend of KDaffy. He and Farrakhan went to visit the Daffy man last year. Hmmmm I wonder who's side Obama is on?

For the full story:http://www.jpost.com/MiddleEast/Article.aspx?id=215050



> Call adds to concerns among liberals that the country is going Islamic after attacks on Muslim mystic tombs, Christians.
> Officials of the Muslim Brotherhood, Egypt's leading Islamic group, have called for the establishment of a Saudi-style modesty police to combat "immoral" behavior in public areas in what observers say in another sign of a growing Islamic self-confidence in the post-Mubarak era.
> 
> In the political sphere, the Brotherhood led a successful drive to get voters to approve a package of constitutional amendments. On the street level, at least 20 attacks were perpetrated against the tombs of Muslim mystics (suffis), who are the subject of popular veneration but disparaged by Islamic fundamentalists, or salafis. After some initial hesitation, Islamic leaders have publicly praised the revolution.
> ...


----------



## Mookie (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry about that we need to cut* civil service retirement benefits *NOW!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, your a little off on the subject, but at least we got you to post for the first time.  Well, under this name anyway.


----------



## Mookie (Apr 4, 2011)

No offensive but the posts here run the gamut! You are on here alot got time on your hands?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I think someone"s tryin to buy you a cup of coffee, Plainsman :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I think so. He maybe thinks I am sitting behind my desk right now. He should have been around for a while so he would have some data to base an opinion on. He don't know me do he? 

Mookie, I am retired. I work on my honey-do list most of the time, but sneak away for nodakoutdoors and to catch up on reading. Right now I am reading Darwin's Black Box.


----------

